
Proposal to limit H1B visa extension to 6 years - neofrommatrix
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article192336839.html
======
hemantv
Can this be a boon to rest of the world. Trump gift to all the new tech hubs
outside US.

I understand short term it will be a pain for people like me but long term I
think this might be the right to break US monopoly in technology sector.

~~~
codesternews
I think main problem is of resources in other countries. In US you can get
funding easily.

What you think about it

~~~
Alfredo123
Funding will move to those places as well. Google, Facebook have already
invested Billions in Canada and China in last 1 year especially for AI.

Most countries are behind by say 5-10 years compared to USA but they have more
people. An AI center in Shanghai can produce lot more in next 20 years than
something in Bay Area. Lowerver birth rates in USA means USA is nearly assured
to lose its competitiveness.

